
200 Coffees - alagappanr
http://blog.jaredfriedman.com/2015/10/08/200-coffees/
======
Albright
> But with Starbucks in 65 countries now, the world is flatter than ever, and
> it didn’t feel like I would learn that much.

This is such a jaw-droppingly ignorant and unaware comment that I can't even
imagine how--

> Instead I decided to stay in San Francisco

…And suddenly it all makes sense.

------
joshavant
Does anybody have a source for this?

> A six year study of middle aged men showed that having more friends was the
> most powerful predictor of having a long life, more important than not
> smoking or getting exercise.

~~~
ninja_to_be
I found a related article on New York Times but not a exact research paper.
[http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/03/health/03aging.html?pagewa...](http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/03/health/03aging.html?pagewanted=all)

------
Chefkoochooloo
Connections are important. It affects us mentally and emotionally. I am not
that surprised that having more friends will result in a longer life span.

